# I May Have Killed My Mac!



## Andy M. (Mar 17, 2017)

The dreaded happened this morning. I bumped a nearly full mug of coffee and it spilled right onto my keyboard and mouse pad. I immediately turned it off. It's off to the Apple Store first thing.


----------



## blissful (Mar 17, 2017)

Murderer.

Some keyboards are sealed. When I bought this probook laptop, I'm pretty sure one of it's selling points was that it was sealed. I haven't tested it, mind you.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 17, 2017)

My stainless steel thermal water glass that goes everywhere with me never gets near my keyboard.  I KNOW that I'm a klutz, and given the chance it would end up dumped wherever it would do the most damage.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 17, 2017)

Guess it's a good thing I only drink two cups of coffee per week, both at the dining table and sans computer.  

Hope you have a non-icky solution to your accident and it doesn't empty your wallet.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 17, 2017)

I hope there's no damage to your Mac, Andy.  

The closest I came to any possible water damage was just last week - I had my laptop on the dining room table and accidently overwatered a plant that was on the table.  I left the room for a few and came back to find some water had inched it's way under my laptop a bit.  I panicked, shut it off, and put it on the floor over umpteen layers of paper towels.


----------



## Caslon (Mar 17, 2017)

My pc keyboard is washable,  made by Kensington 

https://www.amazon.com/Kensington-K64407US-Washable-Anti-microbial-Protection/dp/B002ORDWES/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1489797404&sr=8-1&keywords=kensington+washable+keyboard


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 17, 2017)

Did the Genius Bar guys fix it, *Andy*? 

Or should we take up a collection for...












You didn't think I was suggesting a new Mac, were you?


----------



## caseydog (Mar 17, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> The dreaded happened this morning. I bumped a nearly full mug of coffee and it spilled right onto my keyboard and mouse pad. I immediately turned it off. It's off to the Apple Store first thing.



You will be okay. I run my business on Macs, and I've done just about everything you can do to them. Dry the keyboard out overnight, and it will probably be fine. 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 17, 2017)

I have an appointment @ Apple tomorrow. I'll have them work their magic.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 18, 2017)

Is it a wireless bluetooth keyboard, or a USB wired keyboard? I may have something in my pile-o-Mac parts you can have, if your keyboard is ruined. I really don't think it is, but keep me posted. I do have a spare USB keyboard and mouse in the pile. Actually, I have a whole spare 24-inch iMac collecting dust. LOL


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks for the offer. It's a MacBook Pro that's going on 8 years old.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 18, 2017)

I was able to start it up and do a backup this morning but the cursor/mouse pad is not acting normally.  I have a 10:45 appointment this morning.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 18, 2017)

The news isn't encouraging. Apple Store says my Mac is too old for them to look at it. I have to go to a non Apple repair shop. They have a list of approved vendors. I've used one before. Also said this type of repair is usually expensive in the $750 range and probably not worth it for such an old machine.


----------



## blissful (Mar 18, 2017)

You know, most likely, you can get a mouse and plug it into your USB port or another port. Just buy it to fit whatever port you might have open. So while this is not optimum, it's a work around. Most computers are like that. Your screen goes, hook up another screen, your keyboard goes, hook up another one, your mouse goes, hook up another one.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 18, 2017)

Why don't you try the cell phone trick for water...  

Cover it in rice and leave it over-night....   sucks out the moisture.

If you have a big enough supply of rice you could probably even bury the keyboard.


----------



## Addie (Mar 18, 2017)

Andy, when I first read the title "I May Have Killed My Mac", my first thought was a:

https://www.google.com/search?q=mac...eNuiwjwSLsYq4Bg#imgrc=LslKKz2EtX_tGM:&spf=191


----------



## caseydog (Mar 18, 2017)

I am posting right now with my MacBook pro, with an Apple "Mighty Mouse" bluetooth mouse. I hate using track-pads. I don't know if your 8-year-old Mac will work with one, or not. 

You are probably getting to a point where your Mac can't run the newest operating systems, and you definitely should't invest much money fixing it. 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 18, 2017)

I was able to update to El Capitan a while ago. Can't move up to Sierra. It's too old for that. 

I'll call the repair facility Monday AM to get an estimate. I've been checking out new and refurbished MacBooks.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 18, 2017)

Have to post this...  

Just watched a Youtube episode of Rowan (Mr.Bean) interviewing Elton John.  It was pretty amusing... to the point where I spurted wine out onto the board of my laptop. 

Anybody out there that can do long distance CPR?  Think I just gave myself a heart attack, with this thread topmost on my mind! 



and this laptop is not even two months old! 
Please, everyone, pray!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 18, 2017)

It's possible your Apple repair service can transfer info from your hard drive to a new computer, if you go that route.  My  local repair  shop charges about $100 to do.  Don't know if that's a good price, I like their other work they do.

Edit.   Never  mind.  I didn't see you were able to do a back up.  Give yourself a cigar and a hundred bucks.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 19, 2017)

blissful said:


> You know, most likely, you can get a mouse and plug it into your USB port or another port. Just buy it to fit whatever port you might have open. So while this is not optimum, it's a work around. Most computers are like that. Your screen goes, hook up another screen, your keyboard goes, hook up another one, your mouse goes, hook up another one.



I have a laptop that this advice would be lost on.  After living for 2½ years right on the beach in the Bahamas on the windward side of the island, none of the peripheral ports on my Asus laptop work except the one where the receiver for my cordless mouse is plugged in.  The salt air corroded everything beyond repair, except that the computer still works flawlessly.  

None of the USB, HDMI, Ethernet, or audio ports work, the DVD drive can't read a disk - only the power cord and the one USB port for my mouse still function (I don't dare unplug the mouse receiver).  Wi-Fi works so I can download anything that's downloadable, but can't use anything that needs to be plugged in.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 20, 2017)

After the history of your laptop, might I suggest you dig deep in your pocket, have the poor thing bronzed, hang it on the wall, and digging deeper into your pocket - go and buy a new one!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 21, 2017)

I talked to the repair facility where Apple sends old Mac for repair.  They told me how much a repair would cost and recommended I lay the old Mac to rest and buy a new one.

I went to the Apple store and spent a bit of time going over their two lower cost options and ended up with a 13" MacBook Air.  

It's a nice new machine and has newer technology I'll have to get up to speed on.  I've signed up for a class this morning to get things going in the right direction. I did a bit of set up last night and transferred over all my old files from the backup.  

When I'm done, I'll be able to access the files on my Mac from my phone via iCloud.  That's cool.


----------



## blissful (Mar 21, 2017)

Andy, good for you! 
RPCookin, how lucky for you to have lived on an island! I clean out my keyboard and ports with a stiff bristled paint brush. It's amazing how much dust and dirt gets into them when you aren't using them. High pressured air cans are also good for blowing out ports and keyboards.


----------



## Addie (Mar 21, 2017)

I am still not up to speed with the new (very small) tower that my grandson bought for me. I can't get over how small it is. It is sitting on my desktop instead of in the slot near the floor. 

I am actually afraid to stroll through it. I don't always understand when the screen tells me to do something. What if I go to a page I definitely don't want. Like porn. So I stick to what I know. But someday I am going to sit down and read the whole book that came with it. I know I can upload pics from my cell phone, but I don't know how. I am one of those folks who keeps and files all the manuals and paper work that comes with the object. I gave my professional iron to my grandson's wife along with the manual. And I had that iron for more than 15 years. They don't just get tossed in a drawer. They go into a file.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 21, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> ...When I'm done, I'll be able to access the files on my Mac from my phone via iCloud.  That's cool.


Couldn't you do that before, *Andy*? I've been doing that with my Droid devices and my Google account since 2011. I can do anything on any one of my devices and they all know where I've been since they are all synced up.



Addie said:


> ...I don't always understand when the screen tells me to do something. What if I go to a page I definitely don't want...


Just think of it as if you walked into a room with a lion: Just Back Up. As in, hit your "back" key so that you go to your previous page. If you think that won't be good enough, do a "hard" shut-down of your computer: Push and hold the power button on your tower so that everything powers down at once. It will take a minute or two longer for everything to get up to speed, but at least you ended the immediate threat.


----------



## Addie (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks CG.

The sad part is I started learning computers when you had to do it all in DOS. But once I left the working world, I didn't bother to keep up with all the new technology. There were days when I wished I was still using my electric typewriter.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 21, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Couldn't you do that before, *Andy*? I've been doing that with my Droid devices and my Google account since 2011. I can do anything on any one of my devices and they all know where I've been since they are all synced up...



The capability has been there for some time, CG.  I just never felt the need.  With this last failure, I decided it was time for me to do it.  I'm signed up for an iCloud course at the Apple store Friday morning.  I hope that will solve some of the missteps I've made in the past 24 hours.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 21, 2017)

Got it, Andy. Because Himself has been in IT all his working life, he's of the mind to set it up BEFORE you need it. Good thing, to, since all our vacation plans in 2011 were on my laptop that crashed. Got everything back as soon as I signed into my new laptop.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 22, 2017)

I don't back up to the cloud... backup would never finish, just keep running forever.  My main folder for my photos is over 200gb by itself.  I store and back up everything on the internal hard drive plus 2 externals - Internal is 750gb and the externals are 2tb and 3 tb.  Primary storage for the photos is an external HD and I work on them from that.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 22, 2017)

It was recommended to me not to back up to the cloud as well.  I was talking about backing up my data, (documents, photos, music, etc.) so I can access the data when I'm away from my Mac using my iPhone or iPad.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 22, 2017)

Really? Why would someone recommend that you *not* back up to the cloud? And how is what you're doing different? 

I've been backing up using Backblaze for a few years now. It took a few days to get it all finished when I first set it up, but after that, it only backs up anything that is added or changed. It's well worth it to me.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 22, 2017)

When I back up to an external drive (SSD) I backup everything on the computer including the computer's operating system, all software/apps along with data.

My backups to the cloud would just be the stuff I created/saved - documents, photos, etc.

The recommendation to not backup to the cloud is based in part on the fact that you have to pay for cloud space.  Right now I'm paying $0.99/mo. for 50GB.  That amount would not allow me to backup the entire contents of my Mac.

In the event of a Mac failure, my immediate need is for my data.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 22, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> When I back up to an external drive (SSD) I backup everything on the computer including the computer's operating system, all software/apps along with data.
> 
> My backups to the cloud would just be the stuff I created/saved - documents, photos, etc.
> 
> ...



I see. Well, when my computer crashes. I don't want the old operating system and software; I just get a new computer and reinstall. That way, stuff gets cleaned up and I only have the stuff I currently want and use.

With Backblaze, I can restore to any device. I also have my photos on Google Photos - same as the Mac cloud for Android/Google devices, but there's no cost. Sometimes I back up to an external drive, but I've run out of USB ports, so it isn't always plugged in.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 22, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> I see. Well, when my computer crashes. I don't want the old operating system and software; I just get a new computer and reinstall. That way, stuff gets cleaned up and I only have the stuff I currently want and use...




When your hard drive crashes and you get the hard drive replaced so you don't have to buy a whole new computer, you'll be happy to have your old OS backed up.  If you decide to get a new computer, it will be smart enough to not replace its new OS with the old one on the back up.  But it will add other applications you put on the old computer after you bought it (such as MS Office) so you won't have to pay for them again.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 22, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> When your hard drive crashes and you get the hard drive replaced so you don't have to buy a whole new computer, you'll be happy to have your old OS backed up.  If you decide to get a new computer, it will be smart enough to not replace its new OS with the old one on the back up.  But it will add other applications you put on the old computer after you bought it (such as MS Office) so you won't have to pay for them again.



I use a 16-inch laptop connected wirelessly to a full-size keyboard and mouse. A hard drive failure happens so infrequently that I'm better off getting a newer computer. And I don't have to pay for software again (unless I decide to upgrade) because I have it either on a CD or in my backup on Backblaze.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 22, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> I see. Well, when my computer crashes. I don't want the old operating system and software; I just get a new computer and reinstall. That way, stuff gets cleaned up and I only have the stuff I currently want and use.
> 
> With Backblaze, I can restore to any device. I also have my photos on Google Photos - same as the Mac cloud for Android/Google devices, but there's no cost. Sometimes I back up to an external drive, but I've run out of USB ports, so it isn't always plugged in.



Nice thing about a semi-custom tower... I have 10 USB ports (even that rusty laptop had 4 before they started to corrode), six 2.0 and four 3.0 high speed.  My external drives use 2 of the 3.0 ports, and the other 2 are used for stuff I plug in at need.  My wired keyboard and cordless mouse each use a standard USB 2.0 port.  27" monitor is on HDMI.  

Seems like every time I buy anything these days it comes with another USB cord.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 22, 2017)

I also bought a solid state external drive (1 terrabit)  for backups.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 22, 2017)

I've been meaning to get a USB hub, but it hasn't been a priority.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 23, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> I've been meaning to get a USB hub, but it hasn't been a priority.



Make sure that you get one that has its own power source.  The type that draws power from the port it's plugged aren't as functional.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 23, 2017)

RPCookin said:


> Make sure that you get one that has its own power source.  The type that draws power from the port it's plugged aren't as functional.



I have a docking station I could plug it into. There's one more open USB port on it  That should work, right?


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 23, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> I have a docking station I could plug it into. There's one more open USB port on it  That should work, right?



Not exactly sure what the question is, but if you mean plugging in multi-port USB bus, then yes, but again get the type with it's own AC adapter.  If you mean plugging in the external drive, then I imagine it should work, but it might not be very fast.  I don't know what the rated speeds would be on the docking station ports, nor the ones on your computer.  

3.0 is the fastest I know of, but not all computers come with them.  Most common is still 2.0, and the difference is quite noticeable.  Sometimes when I plug into a 2.0 port, the device tells me that I could get better results with USB 3.  I usually assume that it knows more than I do.  

I'm a long way from being an expert - mostly just parrot things I've read or researched - but I have been a computer owner since the '80s, and a Windows user since Win 95.  I've done a little bit of internal stuff, like changing graphics adapters and adding or completely replacing RAM.  I have also used a powered USB bus in the past.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 23, 2017)

RPCookin said:


> I'm a long way from being an expert - mostly just parrot things I've read or researched - but I have been a computer owner since the '80s, and a Windows user since Win 95.  I've done a little bit of internal stuff, like changing graphics adapters and adding or completely replacing RAM.  I have also used a powered USB bus in the past.



I also got my first computer in the '80s and have used Windows since version 95. I also studied PC networking and worked as a PC technical support specialist, a network specialist, and a website manager and developer. I think it'll work.


----------



## blissful (Mar 23, 2017)

With technology and especially hardware issues, they are changing yearly and there is a lot to learn. Users and people that have gone to technical schools often know more about hardware issues than people with degrees in computers from universities where the focus is on information science, programming, networking etc. I know, I have a degree in computers--but I often find that having some hands on working, fixing, replacing hardware is more useful for those kinds of issues, like ports, water on a keyboard, blue screen of death, clicks and sounds computers make on boot up, etc.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Mar 29, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> The dreaded happened this morning. I bumped a nearly full mug of coffee and it spilled right onto my keyboard and mouse pad. I immediately turned it off. It's off to the Apple Store first thing.



You committed COFFEE abuse!   And you're worried about the laptop......

Just joking, hope you got it fixed at a "reasonable" price.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 29, 2017)

One huge advantage of cloud backup is that it's offsite. If your house burns down, it doesn't matter how many backup hard drives you have, if they are all in that house. Sure, a person can keep one or more hard drives offsite, but it gets to be a real nuisance to stay up to date on that.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 29, 2017)

taxlady said:


> One huge advantage of cloud backup is that it's offsite. If your house burns down, it doesn't matter how many backup hard drives you have, if they are all in that house. Sure, a person can keep one or more hard drives offsite, but it gets to be a real nuisance to stay up to date on that.



I got a new solid state drive for backup (the entire contents on my Mac SSD including data, OS and applications, etc.) and have also backed up all my data (documents, photos, music, contacts, calendar, etc.) to the cloud.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 29, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I got a new solid state drive for backup (the entire contents on my Mac SSD including data, OS and applications, etc.) and have also backed up all my data (documents, photos, music, contacts, calendar, etc.) to the cloud.


Personally, I think that is the way to go. Both. The cloud can be temporarily inaccessible.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 29, 2017)

taxlady said:


> One huge advantage of cloud backup is that it's offsite. If your house burns down, it doesn't matter how many backup hard drives you have, if they are all in that house. Sure, a person can keep one or more hard drives offsite, but it gets to be a real nuisance to stay up to date on that.


Lots of companies and non-profits do that now. When I was responsible for backing up company data for a digital projector manufacturer (including engineering designs, accounting data, etc.), we did an incremental backup on a different tape every day. Once a month, we made two full backups and I took one to the bank to store it in a safe deposit box. I certainly don't do that now that I'm not being paid to [emoji38]


----------



## buckytom (Mar 29, 2017)

RP and GG, what kind of computers did you guys have in the 80's?

The first one I got to play with was an originsl Altair, but that was at work.

I remember Windows 3 on a later system.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 29, 2017)

buckytom said:


> RP and GG, what kind of computers did you guys have in the 80's?
> 
> The first one I got to play with was an originsl Altair, but that was at work.
> 
> I remember Windows 3 on a later system.


I don't remember the brand; my mom owned a small business and when they upgraded the PCs, my stepfather gave me one of the old ones. All I remember is that it ran on DOS. It had WordPerfect and Lotus 1-2-3 on it. Trying to remember if Compuserve was around yet...


----------



## Caslon (Mar 30, 2017)

buckytom said:


> RP and GG, what kind of computers did you guys have in the 80's?
> 
> The first one I got to play with was an originsl Altair, but that was at work.
> 
> I remember Windows 3 on a later system.



I got a keyboard type PC for xmas in the  early 80's. It was pretty famous and very basic too. Damnit, I forget the name of it! You plugged it into the back of your TV. You could only accomplish bare bone commands with it. I grew impatient with it pretty fast, like that same night.  It wasn't until 1995 that my brother convinced me to buy my first pc. He brought over his pc and a floppy disk of the game Wolfenstein.  I was hooked.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 30, 2017)

buckytom said:


> RP and GG, what kind of computers did you guys have in the 80's?
> 
> The first one I got to play with was an originsl Altair, but that was at work.
> 
> I remember Windows 3 on a later system.


I had Windows 3 on my first laptop. Can't remember what kind it was, but it was my first DOS machine. Before that I had an Atari ST and before that, an Osborne Executive. For a while, we ran a BBS out of our house, well, it was actually a game called Pyroto Mountain, but people left messages too.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 30, 2017)

buckytom said:


> RP and GG, what kind of computers did you guys have in the 80's?
> 
> The first one I got to play with was an originsl Altair, but that was at work.
> 
> I remember Windows 3 on a later system.



I had an Apple IIc - 128k ram and didn't even have a hard drive, ran everything from 5¼" floppies.  The next one was a PC on DOS 3.0 with a 93mb HDD.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 30, 2017)

RPCookin said:


> I had an Apple IIc - 128k ram and didn't even have a hard drive, ran everything from 5¼" floppies.  The next one was a PC on DOS 3.0 with a 93mb HDD.



The Apple IIC was our first as well.  How things have changed.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 30, 2017)

DH was in the Navy from 1986-1990, stationed on the USS John F. Kennedy as a weather observer/oceanographer. They used the TRS-80, aka the Trash 80  [emoji38]


----------



## Caslon (Mar 30, 2017)

If you watch Seinfeld on TV, he has a fairly early Mac  on his desk in the corner.


----------

